# squash in HK



## dean thompson (Mar 3, 2015)

I have just moved to HK and want to play squash. How do I get started? I am an intermediate player. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dean 

You can try the LCSD (Leisure and Cultural Services Department) website to search for classes in Hong Kong. Please see link below - 

Leisure Programme


----------

